# Alba Adventures - Season 4 Episode 5 - Perfect Day - Pico, VT



## SkiRay (Apr 18, 2017)

Leaving NYC with our glass half full from Winter Storm Stella, we head to Vermont seeking the Perfect Day. This day was short of amazing, and we were able to share it with the Saratoga Skier and Family. We really do hope you enjoy this latest video of ours. We know they are long, though we have heard from many these last days, that the time watching didn't seem that long, and that our work has become mature and beautiful.

This edit is one for all ski parents and non skiing ones that should ski to watch.

This one stars the Jeff (Saratoga Skier), his family and our friends of Pico.
https://saratogaskier.blogspot.com/

#BEASTOFTHEEAST
#ESCAPENYC
#FORESTS 
#FREEHEEL
#ILOVEVERMONT 
#SKIVERMONT
#GREENMOUNTAINS 
#ICECOAST 
#SKITHEEAST 
#EASTCOAST #WORKINNYCLIVEINVT 
#SKIFAMILY
#MOGULS
#NEWENGLAND
#NIKON5100 
#PIXELPHONE 
#SONYVEGAS 
#DROIDTURBO
#PICOMOUNTAIN
#POWDERDAY
#SKIVIDEO
#SNOWDAY
#FAMILYTIME
#TELEMARK
#TREES
#WEEKENDWARRIORS
#ADVENTURE
#BLUEBIRD
#GLADES
#KILLINGTON
#NATURE
#SKIING
#SNOW
#SUN
#TELE
#THEBEAST
#TRAVEL
#WINTER


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 18, 2017)

Let us know if our work annoys you or if its any good.  

Winter is too short a season.


----------



## Edd (Apr 18, 2017)

I've enjoyed the films you've posted in the past. I thought the last one I saw was particularly good. You always ask for opinions so I have a couple of thoughts. 

The middle section where you're introducing all of the people on the trip could be cut in half, time wise. Also, instead of using the narration to introduce them, I'd put their names right on the screen with no narration. Also, the generic action-y music during this sequence is just bad. I'm curious where you pull that from or if you do it yourself. 

The sequence after where people are skiing through the trees was better. The mellow tunes played decently with that. Also, I projected this to my 55" TV and visually it holds up at size, looking quite good. 

Thanks for posting. Watching those 20 years from now will be a treat for your family, I bet. It seems worth the effort.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 18, 2017)

Edd - Thank you. That is the kind of feedback I was hoping for. Glad you watched it.. We trying to up our game and invest more into the story of the day or the trip and its hard to tell if that shows or not.  Irony is that the longer edits have higher viewing times than that of our shorter ones. Talk about odd. 

I pick the music and I admit, some of it might sound cheesy to some. If I had the money, it would be easier to license music. Right now I am using what is openly available and what I can get on Audioblocks - which I pay a subscription for.  I don't want to have to go through a copyright suit - being a musician I am sure you know.  Speaking of - I would love to hear some of your stuff! 

Thanks again for your input and we are now watching edits we did 5 and 6 years ago - of our kids and it's crazy -they are different people now. 

We will be closing our season out at K - and should be there for the next 4 weekends. Maybe we can cross paths. 

R



Edd said:


> I've enjoyed the films you've posted in the past. I thought the last one I saw was particularly good. You always ask for opinions so I have a couple of thoughts.
> 
> The middle section where you're introducing all of the people on the trip could be cut in half, time wise. Also, instead of using the narration to introduce them, I'd put their names right on the screen with no narration. Also, the generic action-y music during this sequence is just bad. I'm curious where you pull that from or if you do it yourself.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimk (Apr 20, 2017)

First time I've watched one of your videos in a while.  They keep getting more and more refined and professional.  Super job at capturing the spirit of family skiing!  It was fun to see regular people highlighted with short segments of each skiing.  The kids put a smile on my face.  You catch a lot of interesting details we might normally rush past on a busy ski day, such as signs, machinery, quiet views.  Loved the last run sequence.  Very effective narration throughout by Mrs. Alba.  The authenticity and lack of pretension in your videos is the best sort of promotion a place like Pico could ask for.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 21, 2017)

jimk said:


> First time I've watched one of your videos in a while.  They keep getting more and more refined and professional.  Super job at capturing the spirit of family skiing!  It was fun to see regular people highlighted with short segments of each skiing.  The kids put a smile on my face.  You catch a lot of interesting details we might normally rush past on a busy ski day, such as signs, machinery, quiet views.  Loved the last run sequence.  Very effective narration throughout by Mrs. Alba.  The authenticity and lack of pretension in your videos is the best sort of promotion a place like Pico could ask for.



Hey Jim,

Thank you for that. Alicia read this post and told me about it. Really flattering big time and we can't thank you enough. 

The people in our videos, we meet due to making them. For instance, the Saratoga Skier - we followed his blog and he happened to be at Gore last year when we did "Peaceful Valley" and we coordinated this through Harvey of NYSkiBlog who we only knew through the internet who also had a major role in that edit which we wrapped a story around him, being so mysterious. Most of that edit is in fact true! Not sure if you saw that one though here is the link to that thread if you have not.. 

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/138220-The-Peaceful-Valley-Gore-Mountain-NY


That edit was loads of fun and irony is, watching it now - my son grew 5 inches and now has a teen mustache! 

The coolest thing we find with making these edits is meeting the people, and seeing the communities of skiers they belong too.  None of us are great skiers, heck we suck, though we love skiing, the outdoors, the terrain, snow and winter.   Hopefully next season, maybe we can meet up and get you recorded for a couple of runs too! That would be cool. 

We have loads of footage from this year and are working on our next edit now, we have about 3 more to complete. Hopefully we are getting better at doing them. 

Anyway, THANK YOU again! We look forward to meeting up one day.

Best, 

Ray


----------



## jimk (Apr 21, 2017)

You and your gang do fine work Ray.  I take and post a lot of still images.  I have a comfort factor with them.  Video is very intimidating for me.  My son did a few video edits of some of our trips a few years back.  His videos were much more crude and elementary than yours, but even still he spent a lot of time on them, like one hour for every minute of final footage.   Finding the best few minutes out of hours of footage, synching-up with audio/music, uploading to host site, etc., is a LOT of work.  I can only imagine your efforts to get your polished results.  Your imagery and storytelling is so much better and more interesting to me than the typical helmet go-pro stuff we see with nothing but the tip of a person's skis and the snow surface 20 feet in front of them.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 22, 2017)

Really cool that you put this together. It will be amazing for the kids to look back at this some day in the future.


----------



## SkiRay (Apr 27, 2017)

*Oh, we have years of edits now...*



Glenn said:


> Really cool that you put this together. It will be amazing for the kids to look back at this some day in the future.



Thank you Glenn. We started shooting and making edits of our trips, what seems like years ago. Well since about as long as I can remember. I have some super 8 of Alicia and I before kids and loads of video of my older son which made us up our videography of our kids, knowing how fast time goes and wanting to keep those moments of us together in some recorded history. 

This is all for fun, though we have often fantasized of making it into a bit more than a hobby for our kids. Sort of like Warren Miller ideas, though focused on the family.  We need to remind ourselves constantly, that is a fantasy  though.

After our oldest son Rocky passed away we created a youtube channel and since then we have posted work on there... Though we didn't start to post videos of our skiing seriously until about 2011/12.  We have so much more on our personal facebook pages - which then lead us to make these edits public, and focused more on our ski trips.  I mean, skiing has to be the ultimate in family sports.. That and cycling (I raced for most of my life). 

We are thankful you took the time to see this edit. If you liked it, it would be great to give it a thumbs up on Youtube. It helps with search and we might make .00005% of a nickel. hahahahaha.. 

A good amount of our work can be found here on AlpineZone and you can also find us at http://www.albaadventures.com

See you guys at Ktown.


----------

